# Tips and tricks to getting a flea to spawn on villagers?



## AlyssaAC (Jun 6, 2021)

Ok, so um, I’m missing a flea and I’ve been searching going in and out of buildings trying to get a flea to spawn, but I’m literally having no luck. I tried searching the web to see if anyone had any tips and tricks to getting one to spawn, but I found nothing. So, how did you guys find your flea? Any ideas on how to get one to spawn?


----------



## xxcodexx (Jun 6, 2021)

i never see them but i do hear them. they make a weird noise when youre close to a villager that has one. i wish i could give you one, i caught two of them today *and i keep them in storage lol*.


----------



## Serabee (Jun 6, 2021)

xxcodexx said:


> i never see them but i do hear them. they make a weird noise when youre close to a villager that has one. i wish i could give you one, i caught two of them today *and i keep them in storage lol*.


Yah, the noise is definitely how I notice them. An odd little chiming noise that somehow sounds like jumping even though jumping doesn't really have a sound. Another way to notice them is to talk to villagers, since their catchphrases change and they mention being itchy.

But as for getting them to spawn? I think it's totally random. Maybe removing other places bugs could spawn on your island would help (like flowers, trees, etc.) but I'm not sure and that sounds really frustrating to do on most islands.

TBH, I found mine randomly. And I still occasionally find them randomly on my villagers- but I feel like I can definitely go ages without seeing them. Other times I keep finding them to the point where I get annoyed. Hence why I'm guessing they're random.


----------



## xxcodexx (Jun 6, 2021)

oh thats a good point Serabee! i dont have very many flowers in my village at all!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 6, 2021)

Serabee said:


> Yah, the noise is definitely how I notice them. An odd little chiming noise that somehow sounds like jumping even though jumping doesn't really have a sound. Another way to notice them is to talk to villagers, since their catchphrases change and they mention being itchy.
> 
> But as for getting them to spawn? I think it's totally random. Maybe removing other places bugs could spawn on your island would help (like flowers, trees, etc.) but I'm not sure and that sounds really frustrating to do on most islands.
> 
> TBH, I found mine randomly. And I still occasionally find them randomly on my villagers- but I feel like I can definitely go ages without seeing them. Other times I keep finding them to the point where I get annoyed. Hence why I'm guessing they're random.



Yeah, I think in the past I found them randomly too, so I may just have to be a little patient. I was kinda hoping going in and out of buildings would get one to spawn a little faster, but I guess not. Maybe once I start terraforming my island I might be able to snag one once I hear or see it on one of my villagers.


----------



## Serabee (Jun 6, 2021)

xxcodexx said:


> oh thats a good point Serabee! i dont have very many flowers in my village at all!


Again, to be clear, not sure if it makes a difference (I don't want anyone destroying a carefully manicured town for my theory, lol) but I know getting rid of things like flowers and trees works for creating makeshift tarantula and scorpion Nook Miles islands, so maybe there's a similar premise? Where a certain number of bugs will automatically spawn, and limiting the possible spawn points will therefore increase the potential of other spawn points... spawning.

And... the word "spawn" has now lost all meaning


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 6, 2021)

Its RNG sometimes the Flea would spawn on villagers the first time when they moved in or sometimes it will be there when you try to talk to the villager and they complain about itch. Its hard to see them since they are so small.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 7, 2021)

Finally found one randomly, so I’m all good now and got everything for the month of June. Thanks to those who replied.


----------

